# Greenlee Ultra Feeder (is it worth it)



## Longterm (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone used it and is it worth the pricey tag?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The company has a few, I have not used them but they are always being sent out on jobs so the foremen must find them useful or they would not request them.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

We have one it's a few years old but it is well worth it. We need new tires for it. with the new simpull wire, ours does not work as well. That's why greenlee came out with tires for the simpull. The first job we used it was 600 McM 1600' one guy running it vs 5 or 6 guys pulling off the reels


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Saves lots of man hours and you can adjust the speed to sync it up with the tugger. It's a one thumb operation vs 3-5 men.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes. I've used them many times. Yes. they are worth it. 

Also, when you're feeding down a long riser, it stops on a dime and no one is gritting their teeth being slowly dragged towards the j-box as the heavy, heavy nose advances further down the pipe.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

We have one and it is well worth the money, saves man hours and saves your back.


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've used one with my company before an it's awesome.. I never want to pull large wire without it again lol


----------



## flyingspade (Apr 9, 2009)

As others stated above, my experience with them have always been positive! They really do make a 3 person crew act like 5. Another reason why I like them is it makes things safer for the workers. I feel like it makes it possible to get everyone away from the pull and could save a lot of injuries.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

It is certainly a back saver. It replaces the men pulling off the spool and does make the operation run smoother.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*

I'd prefer to use a scissor lift, some pulleys and some sim-pull feeder wire


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Sparky208 said:


> We have one it's a few years old but it is well worth it. We need new tires for it. with the new simpull wire, ours does not work as well. That's why greenlee came out with tires for the simpull. The first job we used it was 600 McM 1600' one guy running it vs 5 or 6 guys pulling off the reels


Gonna have to get our shop to look into those new tires. Just tried using ours on a 1000' 500mcm pull. The tires had absolutely no grip. Thankfully I wasn't relying on it and made sure and had the man power.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Longterm said:


> Has anyone used it and is it worth the pricey tag?


If you are in a situation where it will save you 100 man hours (200 hours in a red state), then it will pay for its self.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Saves a lot of manpower, may have saved a few back injuries also, but that would be hard to prove.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cletis said:


> I'd prefer to use a scissor lift, some pulleys and some sim-pull feeder wire


How are you pushing wire with a scissor lift and pulleys?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*push*

we have never had to push anything ever other than a couple guys assisting the pull. I'm sure there will be a time but havent had to yet....knock on wood


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

buddhakii said:


> Gonna have to get our shop to look into those new tires. Just tried using ours on a 1000' 500mcm pull. The tires had absolutely no grip. Thankfully I wasn't relying on it and made sure and had the man power.


I have told my office a couple of times now and they have not done anything. I guess I will have to bring it up again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is what it looks like for those who have not seen one before..


----------

